# iPad Air 2 USA



## Anolis (25 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Actuellement aux Etats-Unis, je pense faire l'acquisition d'un iPad Air 2 puisque les prix, à concurence de l'Euro, sont intéressants.

Je savais que s'agissant de l'iPhone 5 (et 5s), il y avait un réel problème avec les bandes de 4G. 

Je voudrais savoir si, désormais, acheter un iPad Air 2 (et pourquoi pas un iPhone 6) ne pose plus de problème de fréquences de retour en Europe (je vis en Belgique, si cela peut faire une différence).

A part les questions de fréquences, dois-je également prêter attention à d'autres différences en achetant un iPad aux Etats-Unis ?

D'avance un tout grand merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Larme (25 Octobre 2014)

https://www.apple.com/ipad/LTE/

https://www.apple.com/iphone/LTE/


----------



## adixya (26 Octobre 2014)

Attention à la tva qui n'est pas incluse dans le prix affiché aux usa. Pour la Californie c'est 8 ou 9%, de mémoire,


----------



## Anolis (26 Octobre 2014)

Et si je commande mon iPad par l'Apple Store en ligne, qu'en est-il des prix ?

Les prix indiqués sur la page sont-ils aussi majorés à la conclusion de la vente de taxes ?


----------



## adixya (26 Octobre 2014)

Anolis a dit:


> Et si je commande mon iPad par l'Apple Store en ligne, qu'en est-il des prix ?
> 
> 
> 
> Les prix indiqués sur la page sont-ils aussi majorés à la conclusion de la vente de taxes ?




Non seulement c'est le cas, bien entendu, car je ne vois pas pourquoi un achat en ligne en serait dispensés, mais en plus ton transporteur pour la livraison va te facturer la tva française et des taxes douanières. Outre les frais de port sûrement plutôt coûteux.
La commande sur internet, c'est une très mauvaise idée.


----------

